# Double V. Skeels V Pondman build.Its not really a competition :)



## pondman (Jan 4, 2015)

Skeels just taunted me again so we're having a little build off sort of thing. Nothing serious , just a tandem sort of thing.

It all starts when he gets his act together so it could be a couple of years before we get started


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 4, 2015)

I have no words....I'll be waiting to see where this goes


----------



## celticelk (Jan 4, 2015)

pondman said:


> It all starts when he gets his act together so it could be a couple of years before we get started



Whereas I'd expect you to have completed the build already.


----------



## asher (Jan 4, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Whereas I'd expect you to have completed the build already.



+1 for every additional fortnight after the first build.


----------



## DredFul (Jan 4, 2015)

This is going to be good.


----------



## immortalx (Jan 4, 2015)

Dis is gonna be good! Subscribed


----------



## asher (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Daf57 (Jan 5, 2015)

Subbed!!!


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 5, 2015)

can i join? whats the hubbub?


----------



## skeels (Jan 5, 2015)

This is going to be a blast! I've been looking forward to building a V for a long time. Actually, two Vs. But this is going to be the classic Gibby style V.

I recently got some new equipment, among which is a drll press, a thickness planer and a time machine - which enables me travel forward and backwards in time so that I have already made most of my major mistakes on this build already. 

And I've got bits...






And I will have decided that I will be wearing pants for most of this build off, as the temperature has dropped well below zero.


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 6, 2015)

pondman said:


> It all starts when he gets his act together so it could be a couple of years before we get started


Oooooo shots fired!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 6, 2015)

subbed... I have thought about building a Rhoads style V for about 4 years now, just never have done it... yet.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 7, 2015)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> I have thought about building a Rhoads style V for about 4 years now, just never have done it... yet.



Same. 

Anticipation is over 9000.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 7, 2015)

Question for those luthier than thou: with the average equipment how long does it take you guys to build a guitar from start to finish, in hours? I really would like to become a Pondman junior so I don't have to wait for years and roll the dice on getting screwed. But if it takes too much time then it just doesn't make sense for me to take time out of work or whatever to do it. So are we talking like 30 hours, or 80, or 120, or what?


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn. This gonna be more epic (epic-ier?) than lotr battles!

Holloway: I'm the best placed for it, but all put together, I could estimate it at approximately 120h. The finishing process can be very long depending on the type chosen, so this may change a bit.


----------



## pondman (Jan 7, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Question for those luthier than thou: with the average equipment how long does it take you guys to build a guitar from start to finish, in hours? I really would like to become a Pondman junior so I don't have to wait for years and roll the dice on getting screwed. But if it takes too much time then it just doesn't make sense for me to take time out of work or whatever to do it. So are we talking like 30 hours, or 80, or 120, or what?



With all the right equipment (which I don't have) I could make a neck and body in a couple of days but that would be flat out and not really enjoyable. My first build from scratch was an Ibby Jem,and I got so carried away and engrossed that I built the body and neck in a day. I didn't realise what I'd done until I noticed it was getting dark 
After that there is all the fannying around which is where things slow right down.

Realistically I would reckon 4 to 5 weeks is a good time scale for a relaxed build if you have the time.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 7, 2015)

Dudes, the guy who makes a V-guitar with boobs gets my vote.
(It's all Pondman's avatar fault  )


----------



## immortalx (Jan 7, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Dudes, the guy who makes a V-guitar with boobs gets my vote.
> (It's all Pondman's avatar fault  )



+1000

If anyone needs help I have a blueprint for a V guitar with boobs. Here it is :
OVO


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd like to nominate myself as a judge. Just send those V's my way when they're done.


----------



## pondman (Jan 8, 2015)

Skeels will have wood soon apparently 
And I may use metal


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 9, 2015)

where can we sign up for build battles? sounds like a pretty fun game!


----------



## skeels (Jan 11, 2015)

This particular "battle" (I would rather call it a coup, or perhaps an invasion) began by me taunting Al apparently. Something to the effect of "Man I love flying V's!" if I recall correctly. 

In all seriousness, the Man of the Pond has been a driving force in my building. We are very similar and yet complimentary, in that he builds awesome guit-boxes and I... well, I dunno. I amuse him. Perhaps. 

Anyways, all the way on opposite sides of the world, he and I are tinkering away, trying new things and working ourselves like rock and roll dogs and we love flying Vs. He's pushing me to build my first. I haven't had one since my swirled Epiphone that I hacked on before I knew how to properly hack a guitar and he's helping me make a bad ass one. I've been thinking about it and I've got some bits- the classic V string through plate, thinking recessed TOM bridge and I'm going to try some fancy bits here and there like illuminated red dots and some interesting timber selection... maaaaybe a slight fan....thinking bolt on neck on this gal too. Kind of a classic V with some skeels touches and Pondman inspiration. And a seven string. Definitely a seven string. I guess a lot of it will depend on what the wood tells me to do. And speaking of which, here is the first teaser... I can't wait to get it in my hands!


----------



## immortalx (Jan 11, 2015)

Spalted V and the actual spalt pattern is V shaped? This is genius man


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 11, 2015)

God damn that spalt is PERFECT for that V


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## jwade (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## pondman (Jan 11, 2015)

Some great war zones in that spalt. I think you should call it The Killing Fields.

Spalted Beech

I guess your in front cos I don't even have a plan yet


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 12, 2015)

Waitaminute....Is Pondman supplying his adversary with the top wood? I'm pulling a red card on that one(British football reference...get it?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQc3tzGlhrM

Oh, and I'm opening up the application process for my own nemesis, if anyone is interested.


----------



## skeels (Jan 13, 2015)

^That's my handicap.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 13, 2015)

If I had a shop available for personal use, I'd accept your challenge


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 13, 2015)

skeels said:


> ^That's my handicap.



That's a mighty fine handicap.


----------



## skeels (Jan 13, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> That's a mighty fine handicap.



Dude... it's Pondman. I need eleven men on the field!


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 13, 2015)

You're in esteemed company. Now makes some sawdust!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah! This is gonna be fun to watch.

Side note- Renk, I'm working on a V design for our eventual thread


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 15, 2015)

+1 on wanting a nemesis


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, I've got a V design ready. Been wanting to make a stumpy V like KK Downing's for a LONG time.


----------



## capone1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweet!!! Subbed


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 18, 2015)

Came to see boobs but didn't left disappointed


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 3, 2015)

Subbed, damn I wish I had a workshop and tools and the know-how


----------



## skeels (Feb 4, 2015)

So. A couple of rough weeks for me, culminating in me standing Monday morning in a foot of snow at 530am, ten degrees Fahrenheit, my keys locked in my happily idling car. Joy. After exhausting my few options and losing both my patience and all feeling in my hands and feet, I remembered the old Rock, Paper, Side Window game and after and all day extravaganza of missing work and visiting my old buddies at the body shop, I was all ready to grab my shovel and put it to better use than shoveling more godforsaken snow.







But then the brave mail lady came, bearing gifts from, lo, so far away!






Random slaughter would have to wait- this shite is important! 
Just what I needed to stave off the murderous rage.

Thanks, Al!

I set to work immediately. Well, I actually have been doing this rather than sleeping. I'm just going to have to wake up in a few hours anyway. ....
















The beech, some walnut, be maple, padauk and myrtle. 

This is probably more work than I'll get down in the next month!


----------



## DredFul (Feb 4, 2015)

skeels said:


>



DONE. Best V ever. That headstock shape tho'.



Seriously, that's some pretty wood you have there!


----------



## Michael T (Feb 6, 2015)

Well now things might have turned into a triple threat. After a long overdue phone call with my buddy Skeels there is another V in the works.....

It is a V I have dreamed of for a long while.


----------



## skeels (Feb 11, 2015)

I got a little work done here and there on this gal. Got the neck blank roughed and routed for the truss rod. Got the body roughed and thinking about controls and whatnot. Got the fretboard slotted - this piece of waterfall bubinga was a gift from - guess who - Al and has been waiting for a worthy project. It's just freaking gorgeous. The reds on the neck will be a great accent, especially if I can get red leds on it. It may take some time. I'll probably spend months posting slow progress and then Al will be like, "Oh yeah, I gotta build a V" and whip one out in the time it takes to put a kettle on!  He actually may have already made three or four - I think his carrier pigeons have a virus.

Walnut










Neck stuff















It's all been taking me a while. I've been trying to finish this sixer and had to start building some lightsabers for my kids.






And a lil mockup





Cheers!


----------



## immortalx (Feb 11, 2015)

Killer wood combo man! What a crazy grain in that bubinga!


----------



## vkw619 (Feb 11, 2015)

Subbed. I am excite 

Its looking great so far. Love the concept. As a guitar noob though, could you even do a fan with a TOM bridge?


----------



## skeels (Feb 11, 2015)

You could do a fan with any bridge, really. The question would be just what kind of fan- how big and where's the perpendicular and so on. The bridge itself might be the perpendicular. 

I guess I'm not putting one on this V. Forgot. I suppose I could slot a different fretboard. .... dang.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 12, 2015)

That fretboard is going to look so gorgeous!!


----------



## skeels (Feb 12, 2015)

I think a fretboard is to a guitar as a drummer is to a band- the drummer alone doesn't make a great band, but you can't have a great band without a great drummer.


----------



## skeels (Feb 18, 2015)

Got a little bit done. Shaped the neck, body and headstock, routed for the trussrod and the neck pocket. Starting to standardize my system so I get a little more done. Going to try t-nuts and bolts on this one. Threaded inserts gave me to many issues. 






she's coming along nicely. I think this will be a good combination of words.

Neck fits nice...






No Gibson headstock. 






Not a lot of time for chit-chat today. Stay tuned, mates


----------



## Solodini (Feb 19, 2015)

That headstock looks lethal!


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 19, 2015)

Earf to Pondman...come in Pondman. Everything OK in Pondland?


----------



## metaldoggie (Feb 19, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Earf to Pondman...come in Pondman. Everything OK in Pondland?



Ok...it wasn't just me then.

For a moment I thought everyone was "in the know" as to why he hasn't been posting.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Feb 20, 2015)

Now that you mention it, this "build off (not really a competition)" has been pretty one sided so far, if not mind blowing...


----------



## skeels (Feb 24, 2015)

I've got a little more done. I feel guilty about building this now since Pondy hasn't been posting. I'm like the Jamaican bobsled team of guitar building here.

Shaped, beveled the body and routed for pups and controls. Still need to drill for the jack and rout the bridge - which will require me filing grooves for the strings - and some other junk. 






Did a little neck heel carve on her. 






Got my potato closer... what's that in the background? 






T nuts on this one. Maybe I'm over thinking stuff. I get insecure about my builds i guess. Gotta try something new.







T nuts from heel side.






Had to do this otherwise I mighta got more done! Vader! Still gotta wire it up and stuff. ..






My mish mash of clamps.. not sure what i have clamped in there... 






That's all for now!


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 24, 2015)

Cooooool! Nice saber. Guitar's OK too!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 27, 2015)

Very awesome updates!

And where is Pondman? It's been nearly two months since he last posted. D:


----------



## pondman (Feb 27, 2015)

That's looking edible Andy. Excellent work


----------



## Leftydudebro (Feb 27, 2015)

pondman said:


> That's looking edible Andy. Excellent work




HEEEEE'S BAAAAAAAAACK.


----------



## pondman (Mar 5, 2015)

I cant get in my workshop right now because its full of antique stuff I've been trying to sell 
I don't have a clue what V I'm building either but I'll make sure its something different 
Skeels is gonna take some catching up on all fronts though


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 5, 2015)

Stumpy V, dude.


----------



## skeels (Mar 14, 2015)

Getting better at that fret-end game...


----------



## immortalx (Mar 14, 2015)

Better? Those are fking perfect ball ends man! How did you manage to make them identical? The only time I tried they looked like a boob job gone wrong!


----------



## skeels (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks man! They're not perfect but I'm getting pretty consistent. I make homemade fret guards out of the plastic from my youngest daughter's toys that her mother seems to buy for her every single day and hand file them after installing and leveling. The plastic protects the fretboard and I find it easier to get a good round end with the frets in already before final polish. It takes some time but I find it rewarding - it's so comfortable and looks sweet! 

So after the frets are in and I nip the ends off, I file the ends flat and that leaves some 'meat' on them. I level then crown then take the plastic and one at a time work the ends. I hold the plastic - which is just a small rectangular bit that I cut a fret size slot into - on the board and work the file starting at a low angle and rounding over the flat edge, increasing the angle as I go, rotating my passes from one side of the fret to the next.

Hard to explain - maybe I'll post some pictures on my next fret job.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for explaining the process man! I have a metal guard which doesn't fit on higher frets and never thought of making my own!
That fretboard looks so comfortable with those ball ends, awesome work


----------



## pondman (Mar 19, 2015)

Right , I lost my best friend Pondcat today http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/291930-rip-pondcat.html
so I'm going to do my V as a tribute to the little man .
Its been a long time since I did anything build wise so I'll have to dig my build pants out and get some practice.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Mar 19, 2015)

RIP Pondcat &#128546;


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 19, 2015)

Aw man...RIP Pondcat. So sorry dude. I haven't had a cat since I lost my last one, Ms Puss.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear that man


----------



## skeels (Mar 22, 2015)

Man it hurts to lose an animal friend. I've been reminded of my shopmate Ahab. He used to roll around in the sawdust and track it all through my apartment. He would wander through my shop like a drunk sailor, knocking things over climbing on things that would fall over... he would even sleep in my chair while I would run power tools. He was not like other cats. That guy left a big hole in my life when he left. I don't have anyone to talk to in my shop now.

Al, I really share your loss. I never knew Babe but I know exactly what you're going through. Animals don't let petty inconsequential bs get in the way of what is real. Sadly as people we struggle to learn this from them. 

Back to work. Getting the neck wrapped up before I finish the body. Still need the nut and zero fret. It's coming out nicely though. The little scraps of Birdseye I mated with the other little scraps have turned into a nice neck and the waterfall bubinga ferretboard is the cherry on top. 































Profiled this one a little thinner and narrow than my last couple - more like an Ibanez, with a little more shoulder on the bass side and thinner treble side, like an airplane wing. Pretty comfy. Think this will be my standard profile on my sevens.

Edit- Forgot the important stuff. ...





"Wahtcha doin'?"


----------



## immortalx (Mar 22, 2015)

That color contrast of the headstock piece with the rest of the neck is awesome!
Pity for the little fellow in the last pic, he/she was lovely


----------



## skeels (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks man - I had a nice straight grained scrap of walnut from the body wood and it worked alright as my laminates from the neck were too short. I was going to give it a matched beech headstock plate, but.... well I goofed it up. Maybe on another build.


----------



## Solodini (Mar 23, 2015)

Dat ferretboard.


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn, that neck looks nice. I like what you've done there for the volute.


----------



## skeels (Apr 4, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Damn, that neck looks nice. I like what you've done there for the volute.



Thanks man! Really about the most original thing I've done on my builds. It's just a little backwards from a more traditional volute. 

Anyways - I'm on about the eleventh or twelfth tin of oil on this beech - it's drinking it up like a fish! And upon the advice of my esteemed nemesis in this build-off, I have been patiently applying and buffing it. It's starting to get nice.











I may be done with this before Pondy gets back in his shop! Oh, how the turns have tabled! Course, just one of his builds puts at least three or four of mine to shame, soooooo.... I guess I'll just have to start another one!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 4, 2015)

That is looking tasty!


----------



## Renkenstein (Apr 4, 2015)

Yuh, that's lookin' hella nice!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 4, 2015)

Who woulda thought that diseased wood could look so sexy.


----------



## pondman (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally managed to clear enough space to squeeze myself into my workshop tonight for a few hours. Its been ages since I worked in there and it felt odd to be back building again 

I'm not going for a traditional V and will make it up as I go along as that always seems to work for me.
I found some old Black Walnut I cut down years ago. I rejected a fair lump after cutting into it but I ended up with a couple of decent slabs for the back after planing.
The top is part of an enormous Sycamore I cut down last year. I saved a few pieces that had a nice gentle quilt effect.
This guitar is a tribute to my late buddy and best friend Pondcat aka Babe  so the body will be dyed different shades of black/grey with a few more feline tricks and touches as I go along.
The neck blank is Mahogany center, Wenge and some weird pink/grey timber I got as a free sample a couple of years ago. Its some kind of Chinese timber.




P1010066 by

P1010070 by

P1010067 by

P1010068 by

P1010069 by [url=https://


----------



## skeels (Jun 14, 2015)

Sweet.





I better start another one. ...


----------



## THB430 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Pondcat!! 
Looking forward to seeing finished product.


----------



## pondman (Jul 3, 2015)

Rhoads or classic V ?
With a twist of course


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 3, 2015)

Roswell


----------



## Taylor (Jul 3, 2015)

I wanna see Pondman build a Rhoads


----------



## skeels (Jul 4, 2015)

Definitely a Rhoads. 

Because I need to build a Rhoads and it will help me to watch you make one. 











And a King V... build a King V too please.


----------



## pondman (Jul 4, 2015)

Decided its time for a Randy Rhoads.



P1010122 by [url=https://


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 4, 2015)

Why no love for Roswell Rhoads guitars! I love them...







Ugly as fvck, cool as hell!!!

A RR is always a win, anyway!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jul 4, 2015)

Pondman already did a Roswell, if Im not mistaken.


----------



## Prophetable (Jul 4, 2015)

The headstock resembles a circumcised ......

Edit: I love that it left "circumcised" but cut out the next word. I wonder what it could have been...


----------



## Taylor (Jul 4, 2015)

JuliusJahn said:


> Pondman already did a Roswell, if Im not mistaken.





And a damn nice one too!!!


----------



## pondman (Jul 5, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> Why no love for Roswell Rhoads guitars! I love them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye I did a Roswell. Here are the links.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu.../267667-roswell-rhoads-style-7-fan-build.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/275028-ngd-roswell-fanned-7-a.html


----------



## pondman (Jul 5, 2015)

Glued the bod up before work this morning.



P1010123 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/vAAJmb]

P1010124 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Maggai (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm SO subbed to this one...


----------



## pondman (Jul 5, 2015)

Did a bit more after work tonight.



P1010155 by 

Lams glued.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vzQ6e7]

P1010156 by 

Leveled.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vkypaL]

P1010157 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uFhSRn]

P1010158 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vC8Bti]

P1010159 by 

Scarfed.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vC8JFp]

P1010163 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vkFCgn]

P1010164 by 

Getting some body shape.

Time for a beer in de garden


----------



## pettymusic (Jul 5, 2015)

I like that eye pattern on the body wood. These are going to be amazing V's!


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 6, 2015)

Not intending to encroach on this, but I've got a V in the works and a strong desire for a luthiery menage trois.


----------



## shikamaru (Jul 10, 2015)

Great job skeels, love your neck profile ! pondman, awesome as usual


----------



## pondman (Jul 12, 2015)

Small update.



P1010169 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vTqSdq]

P1010168 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Edika (Jul 12, 2015)

The headstock looks so sharp I bet it'll cut you if you press on the tip!

Also the color combination of the neck woods with the fret board, aside from blending nicely and looking great, it's giving me an appetite for chocolate!


----------



## pondman (Aug 6, 2015)

Forgot all about this one and no one noticed that the timbers had changed completely.
The top is Bubinga with a bit of spalt, Ash middle and part of my old coffee table for the back.



P1010272 by 

Most of the neck is done but I forgot the inlay
I'll have to pull a few ferrets.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 6, 2015)

pondman said:


> Most of the neck is done but I forgot the inlay
> I'll have to pull a few ferrets.



Yeah pulling ferrets can be tough 

Pondman all I will say is:
OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG



I lost track of this thread and was NOT disappointed when I came back to it.

[EDIT]



Renk said:


> Not intending to encroach on this, but I've got a V in the works and a strong desire for a luthiery menage trois.



Dude you make that sound so sexy


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 6, 2015)

pondman said:


> Forgot all about this one and no one noticed that the timbers had changed completely.
> The top is Bubinga with a bit of spalt, Ash middle and *part of my old coffee table for the back.
> *





lolololololol


Awesome


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 8, 2015)

God dammit. It's these kind of threads that make me want to carry my ass down to Woodcraft and start taking woodworking classes.


----------



## skeels (Aug 8, 2015)

Dang I forgot about this thread too!

So wait, do I need to build another V? I think I have some leftover ferrets...



And an old coffee table!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 9, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> God dammit. It's these kind of threads that make me want to carry my ass down to Woodcraft and start taking woodworking classes.



...and simultaneously weep with the knowledge that I couldn't produce anything that looks nearly this good.


----------



## pondman (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry about my fish and chips greasy finger marks.



P1010304 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wUFvkg]

P1010305 by 

Fret dress boredom required.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xyX3rw]

P1010306 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 2, 2015)

You've got to have some progress that you're hiding from us, Pondman!

I finished mine!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 2, 2015)

Dude! Please tell me you have way more pictures of that beauty!


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 2, 2015)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Dude! Please tell me you have way more pictures of that beauty!



Only progress pics, no finished shots yet. I'll be getting shots of her within the next couple days.

Just finished a fret job today and making the nut tomorrow. My band had a show on Saturday and it's been 2 years since our last show, so I wasn't about to miss the opportunity to have it onstage. I threw a test nut on there and strung her up without a fret level and crown. She played perfectly, so we got her up there. She roars!

That's my other guitarist, he was pretty fkn happy with the build.


----------



## Iamatlas (Sep 3, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> You've got to have some progress that you're hiding from us, Pondman!
> 
> I finished mine!



Renk - That's friggin badass man!
Nice work. Keen to see a NGD post......


----------



## pondman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shaped the back and decided I want it thinner so I'll start it all over again.
This guitar is cursed 




P1010359 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/yF7eNN]

P1010358 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Deegatron (Sep 22, 2015)

Better too thick than too thin....

....that's what she said..... ohhhhhhh....


----------



## pondman (Nov 26, 2015)

Been crazy busy at work so not much workshop time.
The neck is nearly done after re-shaping the back so here are the first few coats of snake oil after dying.



P1010449 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm waiting to hear about the next generation of builder whos inspired by you and asks his hardware store where he can find snake oil to finish his wood


----------

